# My updated slingshot shooting compilation video



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

As a Sniper I've used many different types of extremely accurate weapons... after a while guns became kind of boring.... hitting the target pretty much every time, no challenge. But with slingshots a whole new universe of possibilities exists... and this video is an insight into some of them.

This is a compilation of some of the best shots ever done with not only a slingshot, but with any projectile weapon.
Keep in mind, slingshots like those in this video, do not have sights or other helpful aiming apparatus such as lasers or scopes... yet shots such as cutting cards and lighting matches are easily and consistently accomplished.

I bought the AVS video editing suite and tried it out on this video... seems to work pretty well, decent transitions and stuff:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome !


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great video! Very well done. It's fun to see the evolution of the shots over time.

Todd


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice video and amazing shooting!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Great shooting, Bill! And beautiful shooters as well. Bill, we turn the big 5 oh this year, are you starting to plan something super special? Can't wait!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LVO said:


> Great shooting, Bill! And beautiful shooters as well. Bill, we turn the big 5 oh this year, are you starting to plan something super special? Can't wait!


50 this year?? Man, you guys are old.....wait a minute....I turn 50 this year. Ummmm......you guys look great! :rofl:

Todd


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Fantastic!!! Match lights are cool but that 400 foot pop shot is OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so inspiaring ! congrats and greate video

cheers


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Super video, thanks!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great video, Bill ... and great shooting. You remain an inspiration to us all. Maybe someday I will do a compilation video of my misses ... it would last for a loooong time, as I have lots and lots of those !!!!

Only 50 ???? You would think that with 20 years on you I would be a better shot! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Smart alecky young whipper snapper .... :wave: :wave: :wave:

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Amazing shooting...


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome shooting, Master Bill.

You're an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

"Applause"!

I love the whole production! It's all good.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

<Frank Barone>Holy crap!</FB> I'm going to have to share this one on facebook and let the unbelievers tremble.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AMAZING!!!!!

Probably the best video I've saw in terms of slingshot accuracy!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Compilation videos are the best. You are an incredible shot. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bill, just letting you know that the YouTube thumb nails, titles, and description on your newest two videos are whack.

Not sure if it's the new program you're using or a virus, but if you check the comments on your Youtube video feed, i'm not the only one that is seeing this.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Bill,

You must be the best shot on the planet with a slingshot.

And, by the way, you make some of the best slingshots on the planet.

Kudos, man.

Curmudgeon


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that is how to advertise! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Danny0663 said:


> Bill, just letting you know that the YouTube thumb nails, titles, and description on your newest two videos are whack.
> 
> Not sure if it's the new program you're using or a virus, but if you check the comments on your Youtube video feed, i'm not the only one that is seeing this.


I think it must be intentional? It shows up that way on my comp too. More people will click on the video, that's for sure. lol


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting. And very nicely put together


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Danny0663 said:


> Bill, just letting you know that the YouTube thumb nails, titles, and description on your newest two videos are whack.
> 
> Not sure if it's the new program you're using or a virus, but if you check the comments on your Youtube video feed, i'm not the only one that is seeing this.


Nothing to worry about there Danny, it's all part of an experiment I'm conducting... the first and probably last time to see something that I "learned" about in school...

I have the same basic video done three different ways...

1) Is straight shooting and showing the slingshots titled slingshot shooting with a thumbnail that indicates that as well.... the video that's on this site.

2) is the same video as number 1 but with a thumbnail that's suggestive and a title that does not EXACTLY indicate what the contents may contain

3) is the same video but with a very appealing young woman moving suggestively in small 1.5 second cuts between scenes... the title actually says what it is, and that it's part of an experiment, the thumbnail is of the actual young woman.

Now, part of the back story of the young women... I own several websites and one of the them has been pretty successful over the last 15 years or so and has attracted many many unsolicited "proposals" from young women in the Eastern Block countries writing to my personal email address. I don't know exactly how, nor do I really care how they got my email but a new one writes me about every week or so. Anyway, the picture and video are from two of them.... I'm sure they didn't want to have their images freely distributed, but then again maybe they shouldn't send me unsolicited media along with some very tantalizing text....

Yes I'm Male and heterosexual... so yes I did and do read what's sent, some is quite interesting... I do know that most is probably written by a professional script writer and the media probably isn't even of the actual woman, or maybe is but is heavily photoshopped.... but I can't help it, it's my one vice. (reading, but not participating in scams)

Anyway, it's material that's out there and is being sent to no telling how many middle aged men who've reached a level of success in their businesses.... 99%+ are pure scams, but they're entertaining nonetheless.

So they want to scam me and others... I'll just use their media as I see fit.



treefork said:


> Now that is how to advertise! :thumbsup:


We'll see won't we?!



Clever Moniker said:


> Danny0663 said:
> 
> 
> > Bill, just letting you know that the YouTube thumb nails, titles, and description on your newest two videos are whack.
> ...


Maybe, so far the straight up video is losing the click battle... but we'll see how it looks in a month.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys and Gals...

I may have been the first to do some of these shots... but as we've proven over and over again, MANY of us on this forum are capable of the same thing.... IF you'll simply get out there and really try!

We've got videos on HOW it's done by the truckload, and we've got access to the templates and know how to make the same slingshots that did those shots... or you can simply buy one...

The thing is, THIS is one of the least expensive hobbies you can do that will give you some of the greatest returns not only in becoming skilled in it, but at the same time you gain proficiency in slingshot shooting you also become better at other things as well.

The focus, the drive, the mild exercise done... all carry over to other projectile weapon mastery and other less obvious aspects of your everyday life as well.

YOU have nothing to lose and EVERYTHING to GAIN.... so get your slingshot and SHOOT!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice Video software..as your hobby turned into a production of making slingshot,,you sir have been rewarded from you great love of the hobby..

My hat goes off to you ..well well done of your abasosult amazing shooting skills...you give many shooters to go out and practice on there shooting skills as well..

I my self have had a major set back in health issues..for awhile now..so no shooting slingshot for some time..I am working on building up my arm strength to go out once more & shoot..Again very well done.~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now we just got to get him to a shoot!!!!!!!!!!! I WANNA SEE HIM SHOOT IN PERSON!!! Ticket to Texas anyone? :king:


----------

